# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Κουζινα CARAD PEM0188S

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! χρειαζομαι τον 9 θεσεων διακοπτη επιλογης φουρνου για την συγκεκριμενη κουζινα ! Δε μπορω να τον βρω πουθενα ! μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει ; 
Υπαρχει καποιος διακοπτης που μπορει να συνδεθει σε αρκετες κουζινες με αλλαγη στην συνδεσμολογια ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.zelekt.gr/kouzinas/Foto/21102001.jpg
http://www.zelekt.gr/kouzinas/diakoptes_fournou.htm

----------


## christakosxo

Φιλε Πετρο δεν υπαρχει ο συγκεκριμενος διακοπτης σε αυτο το καταστημα . Πηγα απο εκει και ρωτησα !
Επισης στην αντριπροσωπεια που πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν να συμπληρωσω τη φορμα στο site της εταιρειας , και ζητανε στοιχεια απο την αποδειξη αγορας της κουζινας, που φυσικα δεν υπαρχει μετα απο 10 χρονια !
Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε τωρα ;

----------


## christakosxo

μαλλον θα βαλω εναν 6 θεσεων με τις βασικες λειτουργιες ,δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται και οι 9 θεσεις ! τι λετε ; 
Μπορειτε να μου πειτε λιγο τις βασικες θεσεις ;
1) πανω αντισταση 2) κατω αντισταση 3) πανω-κατω αντισταση 4) αντισταση grill (δουλευει μονη της αυτη ; ) 5) ανεμιστηρακι με ποια αντισταση δουλευει ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται και οι 9 θεσεις ! τι λετε ;


Γιατί δεν έβαλε ο κατασκευαστής 6 θέσεις που θα τους βόλευε καλύτερα? άρα χρειάζονται οι πλήρεις θέσεις .Μπορείς να περιγράψεις με την σειρά τι κάνουν αυτές οι 9 θέσεις?



> 4) αντισταση grill (δουλευει μονη της αυτη ; )


 Ναι 



> 5) ανεμιστηρακι με ποια αντισταση δουλευει ;


Συνήθως στην περιοχή που έχει τον ανεμιστήρα έχει εγκλωβισμένη μέσα και μια στρόγγυλη σπιράλ αντίσταση.
Μπορείς να δείξεις όλα τα σύμβολα από το συγκεκριμένο κουμπί του διακόπτη?
Ο παλιός διακόπτης τι ζημιά έπαθε?
Δώσε τα επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά που γράφει επάνω αυτός ο διακόπτης

----------


## christakosxo

προφανως ειχε 9 θεσεις για καποιες επιπλεον λειτουργιες σωστα ; Να ψηνουν ενα φαγητο θελουν οι ανθρωποι τωρα εδω που φτασαμε,δεν ειμαστε για πολυτελειες ! 
Ο διακοπτης οπως βλεπεις εχει σπασει εντελως http://postimg.org/image/fimt8ldfp/
Δυστυχως εχουν σβηστει τα παντα απο το κουμπι οποτε γ αυτο ψαχνομαι !
Βασικα δε βλεπω αλλη λυση η βαζω εναν αλλο διακοπτη λιγοτερων θεσεων η παει για πεταμα !  τι λετε ;
Η αντισταση grill παντα στα δυο μεσαια ακρα απο τα τεσσερα δεν ειναι ;

----------

